

Usability Cookie - Did Hamilton lose the F1 Championship because of bad user interaction? - leovernazza
http://www.himalia.net/blogs/leovernazza/2007/10/usability-cookie-did-hamilton-lose-f1.html

======
karzeem
I'd say that F1 teams have too much money riding on wins to allow that sort of
shoddy design, but that doesn't seem to stop most big corporations.

On the other hand, F1 is a great source of innovation, and it's hard to
believe that in the middle of all the brilliance that goes into the cars,
there'd be a laughable oversight like this. I'll take McLaren's word for it.

------
cstejerean
Ah, imagine if your car had a button to eject your seat located next to your
stereo controls.

